# Whole building traps in main outside buried..



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

Usually in line with a check/back water valve but sometimes not..Ran into one today..No pit found to open check..30 ft of k-60 7/8 cable still there.
Damn fool HO calls Blg. Dept on me while Im in the cellar!! "Its your fault" hes yelling...Town sewer dept. head shows up says why did you leave your snake in that line??
I says "Mr. Clown..if I could get it out I wouldnt have left it there!"
He says Oh yeah..ok, but your gonna dig right?

"Yep- soon as homeowners check clears,we get a call before u dig signoff and your dept. sends the permit in the mail..2 weeks tops!! Payback is a bit__

Gives HO time to call/use someone else..I hate cop callers..will never win this one,and I know it.. "know when to hold and more importantly when to fold"

Brings back old memories of working for the man to get my hours in.
K-60 wouldnt go back or forth..Owner screaming "Whats going on?"
"I says run for your life" hahahahah:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::jester::jester::jester:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If I hang a cable up, I have to get it out. What do other folks do in this situation ?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slickrick said:


> If I hang a cable up, I have to get it out. What do other folks do in this situation ?


 Whatever it takes to get the cable out....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Um, why didn't you just did up the backwater valve and pull the flap?

Don't you have a disclaimer for concealed conditions on your invoices?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Flush everything at the same time and sometimes this opens the flapper enough to get your cable back.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> Um, why didn't you just did up the backwater valve and pull the flap?
> 
> Don't you have a disclaimer for concealed conditions on your invoices?


 
There is no check/backwater flapper..snake stuck in the blg.trap or callapsed section of orangeburg type main pipe..These 100 + year old houses still have combo sanitary and storm(roof-gutter) waste still going in one pipe to wastewater plant..Pipes installed way before treatment plants.
ALL WASTE went directly to Ct. river..
Turned it over to my excavator..he will get snake back for me..
N/C from me to HO ... __it happens.:whistling2:


----------

